# [OVH] réparation en cas d'emerge --sync sur release 2 ovh

## goxha

Bonjour,

J'ai la réponse a un bug de la release 2 de chez ovh.

j'ai pris un serveur chez ovh avec la release 2 (gentoo).

le système marchez très bien jusqu'à çe que je fasse un emerge --sync

quand je faisais un emerge imapsync ou autres j'avais l'erreur : 

```

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/10.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

# Check 'eselect profile list'.

# Find the number that corresponds with the default/linux/x86/10.0 profile.

# Use 'eselect profile set <number>' to set a new /etc/make.profile symlink.

#

# Reference: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

# See: "General instructions" in Section 3. "Profile updating instructions"

Calculating dependencies | *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php4-ovh/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild'

 *   php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild, line   29:  Called inherit 'php4_4-sapi'

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   php4_4-sapi.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 *                                                                                                                                                                                                  - *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php5-ovh/php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1.ebuild'

 *   php5-ovh-5.2.13-r1.ebuild, line   26:  Called inherit 'php5_2-sapi'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php5_2-sapi

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php5_2-sapi

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   php5_2-sapi.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 *                                                                                                                                                                                                  / *

 * ERROR: net-misc/openssh-5.5_p1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local/portage-ovh/net-misc/openssh/openssh-5.5_p1.ebuild'

 *   openssh-5.5_p1.ebuild, line    5:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'flag-o-matic' 'ccc' 'multilib' 'autotools' 'pam'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass ccc

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass ccc

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   ccc.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 *                                                                                                                                                                                                  |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "imapsync" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-mail/imapsync-1.303 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- net-mail/imapsync-1.350-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- net-mail/imapsync-1.404 (masked by: required EAPI 3, supported EAPI 1)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

J'ai résolu le problème avec:

```
cd /home

wget ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/release/2.14-2.15/portage32.tar.gz

rm -rf /usr/portage/*

tar -xvzpf portage32.tar.gz -C /

#verifier le profile:

ls -al /etc/make.profile

emerge --metadata

#selectioné le bon profile si erreur

eselect profile list

eselect profile set l'id du profile

```

cordialement,

----------

## nyx7

Hello, j'ai tenté de suivre tes indications, 

 home # ls -al /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 jun 23  2011 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

home # emerge --metadata

--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

--- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

home # eselect profile list

/usr/bin/sed: impossible de lire //usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

Processus arrêté

home # /usr/bin/sed: impossible de lire //usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

----------

## xaviermiller

Message déplacé dans la bonne section (ouch, je ne visite la section "documentation" que quand j'ai pris mon bain annuel   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

